# Heartbeat Sounds?



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a cd or mp3 with Heartbeat sounds? I'm pondering rigging up a red LED in my corpsed bucky to flash with an ominous heartbeat sound. Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Stench,
I found some heartbeat .wav files here: http://www.scaryhalloweensounds.com/sounds/Wavs/Wavs.html


----------



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Otaku, this is exactly what I was looking for!!!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Stench, you might also try places like Baby City, or other stores that are aimed at the baby/infant market. They sell CDs of a heart beat for soothing newborns and infants to get them to relax and sleep, it sounds like the mother's hearbeat which is a natural comfort zone to them.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Excellent idea FontGeek, I never would have thought of that. Wonder what else I can raid over at Babies R Us.


----------

